
How I got hooked on Emacs - iamelgringo
http://sachachua.com/wp/2008/01/12/how-i-got-hooked/
======
eru
I was an VI user earlier. But after I switched to dvorak keyboard layout
navigating with "hjkl" did not seem that enticing any more.

------
gibsonf1
For LISP hacking, the slime extension of emacs is really hard to beat -
amazing productivity :)

~~~
dag
Emacs + Slime + Swank = <3 and 0 interruption when deploying new code. Swank
is an amazing tool to connect to a remote REPL. I wonder what the Vim lovers
do without it.

And don't forget Paredit ... in fact just go ahead and read
<http://www.cliki.net/Editing%20Lisp%20Code%20with%20Emacs>

~~~
gibsonf1
I agree, I swank into both my local Repl and into my cloud Repl - it is pretty
sweet.

